
Apple’s Amazing New Music App Hits All the Right Notes - snake117
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/apple-s-amazing-new-music-1347023806267446.html
======
kleer001
That's quite amazing. I wonder how well it does with vocals. My partner and I
sing a lot of silly little songs and it would be great to have some auto-
magical accompaniment.

Also, it would be even better to read a white paper on this. Anyone know of
some of the ingredients that went into it?

